# Mini Rocket



## Tin Falcon (Mar 29, 2013)

Inspiration for a set of plans. This engines was actually commercially produced in Switzerland. a variation on the cracker or dribbler we have seen.  

Mini Rocket, L-S, LOC.

It's a handmade from brass and copper by the Swiss Company L-S LOC Basel, Switzerland

It's a scale reproduction of the 1829 Rocket in HO Gauge and runs of live steam, a very rare engine indeed.

the tank in the tender is for fuel, alcohol. A simple burner sits under the plain boiler.  

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=qY3AU9IQnD4[/ame]


----------



## dreeves (Mar 29, 2013)

Wow That is so cool

DAve


----------



## gus (Mar 29, 2013)

Tin Falcon said:


> Inspiration for a set of plans. This engines was actually commercially produced in Switzerland. a variation on the cracker or dribbler we have seen.
> 
> Mini Rocket, L-S, LOC.
> 
> ...



Hi Tin.

Been dreaming to build one of these engines . Bought plans to build a North umbrian 3 years. Bought enough wheels to built 1  1/2 engine. Having cold feet now.Need your expert advice to machine these wheels.My experience machining castings is nil.No desire to ruin the big wheels.After the wheels,will prefab the chassis and bolier.This project will take sometime. Bet you,the engine will not look original 100% though will try for 80----99%.

Gus Teng.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 29, 2013)

Gus do not put me up on too high a pedestal. I may fall off and get hurt. 

There was some discussion about the best way to machine those wheels in another thread. you may also want to consider getting a a copy of the Kozo Hiriaoka Pennsylvania A-3 switcher book . Not only is it a detailed book on building the A3 it gives foundational knowledge and skills for live steam loco building. I have not started mine yet. 
Tin


----------

